# Murdock basin



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I may head to Murdock basin in the morning, has anyone been there recently enough to know if the road is open/snow is gone. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

tbone said:


> I may head to Murdock basin in the morning, has anyone been there recently enough to know if the road is open/snow is gone.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Was there a week ago. You are good to go.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Warning: I am about to go WAY off the topic. 

I always saw Catherder's name and thought it was a play on catheter. Why anyone would want to do that I can't imagine. Only today did it occur to me that it's probably "cat herder". I'm just curious if anyone else around here is as slow as I am. 

Back to the topic, good luck up there!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

twinkie - "I'm just curious if anyone else around here is as slow as I am. "

never ask a question you really dont want answered. so here is your answer.

no, no one else is that slow. cat herder is competely obvious. cat hater would be better. now be honest - did you think that kingfisher was actually king flasher?

dont worry, sometimes we all look over the obvious and then it smacks us between the eyes. in my case, its due to partzheimers. i assume for you as well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

twinkielk15 said:


> I always saw Catherder's name and thought it was a play on catheter. Why anyone would want to do that I can't imagine. Only today did it occur to me that it's probably "cat herder". I'm just curious if anyone else around here is as slow as I am.


Yes, the name is supposed to be Cat Herder. I forgot to put in a space when I registered and they couldn't/didn't change it way back then. At this point, I'll leave it the same.

As for being slow, no worries at all on that. "45" still hasn't figured the name out and squirms the its mention. :fear:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> As for being slow, no worries at all on that. * "45" still hasn't figured the name out and squirms the its mention*. :fear:


Ouch! ;-)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It was only two weeks ago I found out Mavis was a girls name....:cheer2:
All these years I though they called me that because I was cool; turns out they were just making fun of me...


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't decide if I feel support and acceptance or ridicule and belittlement.... Maybe both?


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Twinkie I thought it was catheter until looked close too... Just sayin I got your back


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Support; with just a hint sarcasm :grouphug:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> It was only two weeks ago I found out Mavis was a girls name....:cheer2:
> All these years I though they called me that because I was cool; turns out they were just making fun of me...


I didn't know that. However, every time I used to see your name come up, the first thought that came to mind was Mavis (oops , Beavis) and Butthead.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I went up last Saturday in the Jeep, made it all the way to the top without hitting any snow. The fishing was TERRIBLE though! We only caught one brook, and we were tubing and using everything under the sun. I think some of the lakes hadn't turned over yet and the fish were huddling on the bottom still, because I did get a little action when I dropped stuff to the bottom and we didn't see any signs of winter kill. However, I was way disappointed because I thought with the ice recently coming off it would be lights out. Any one else know why? Is it indeed because it takes some time for the water temps to switch and we just hit it at the wrong time?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you were at the lake I think you were, fishing should have been good. The fish are concetrated in a few certain locations and the brook trout that dwell in there will always be hanging near the bottom. P.M. me if you want to know a method to catch a batch.


----------

